# First Place



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Took Miss Maggie to dog show today. She got her first leg towards her CD Title with a :first: place score of 193. I was very surprised at the score cause she had a bad case of the zoomies  between exercises not once but twice.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Congratulations! Maybe the judges just had the good sense to know a dog without zoomies must be mildly defective?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Well done our perfect Miss Maggie 

I would rather see a happy dog with zoomies than an unhappy mechanically obedient dog any day of the week


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Yeahs Miss Maggie!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Congratulations Miss Maggie - Top of the Class


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

A couple pictures of our win.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Miss Maggie is our idol. Amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

